

A Java ENIAC simulator (pdf) - jacquesm
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~museum/SimulatingENIAC.pdf

======
mynameishere
<http://www.zib.de/zuse/Inhalt/Programme/eniac/index.html>

Best bet is to run the jar file.

